# loose 30 lbs before i turn 21!!!



## hooxxknew (Jul 9, 2008)

it's so sad to look at my body now. In high school I never thought i was skinny, (as a size 5). But now, when I look back, I'd give anything to be a size 5 again. Basically I have dieted and been successful in the pass, what happens is I am not a depressive eater. When I go through a rough break up it's almost like I turn anorexic, I do not eat. hahah. so I loose lots of weight. But once I found a lover again, BOOOM! i eat, & eat,,, & EAT! lol. So i usually will go from like 135 back up to like 170 lbs.

I am 5'7. so it evens out well.
I have been dieting already for about 2 weeks. 
I currently weigh 156 lbs.

*GOAL WEIGHT:*
125 lbs

so that's basically 30 lbs.

my 21st birthday is December 1st,
and I want to be hot for my first clubbing trip to Vegas. lol.

*so lets do this!!!!!*

mesurements:
_waist:_ 28 in.
_bust:_ 36 in.
_arm: _11.5 in.
_butt:_ 42 in.
_thigh: _24.5 in.
_hips: _36 in.


here are some pictures
please exscuse the hoochie factor

















not like I want to post pictures but in the end It will be some great motivation to never eat McDonalds again. hahaa

so basically, I just want to use this fitness journal not just for motivation but also support. If I set goals for myself, and am expected to meet those goals, I usually come through. 


I will post here, as often as possible. 

thanks so much ladies!!!


----------



## MACATTAK (Jul 9, 2008)

You can do it & you have a great incentive!  Keep us updated


----------



## pinkvanilla (Jul 9, 2008)

Can I just say that I think you have a nice butt lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 YOU CAN DO THIS!! Keep us updated with how you are going!


----------



## kimberlane (Aug 26, 2008)

I just wanted to say that me and you have the exact same problem. First off, I am 20 years old. In highschool I was a size 5, I didn't think of myself as skinny, but i wanted thicker legs and bigger boobs. My senoir year I started gaining weight. By the time I started college i was a size 7. That kinda depressed me, but my favorite number is 7 and really my butt was bigger and I was filling out so I saw it as a blessing. One thing thing I suffer from is I am an emotional eater. When I am depressed I eat when I am happy i eat, whan I am bored I eat, etc. This year I hit 145 and said wow I've got problems my stomache is where my weight goes, and now I have muffin top and back fat. ewww
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




lol. But I didn't do anything, but to be fair to myself I was inbetween birth controls, stuff wasn't working I had a period for 2 months. ( a little too much info but none the less) kept switchin them now I am steady on seasonale which prolly has helped add to my weight as I am now 160 or more( my scale is cheap and off) My 21st birthday is November 28, 3 days before yours,Yay I get to party legally first
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But yeah I would defintly like to get back down to at least my regular weight then which was 130-135 being smaller would be great but I want to add muscle tone so that will keep the scale up even if I am technically smaller. The good thing about you though is you can see that you have some ab definition, i have none. I am pretty lazy when it comes to excercise always have been. But i will have to suck it up. You have to too, don't give up. Kinda  a personal question but are you worried about losing your boobs when you lose the weight? I kinda am, but i could stand to lose some cuppage( that's not a real word I am sure)  Anyways sorry so long, just thought it was cool to see someone in the same boat. Good luck to you.


----------



## Violet Sky (Sep 26, 2008)

you can do it !!! am cheering for you
 btw u don't look fat..honestly..you just have some extra fat on your belly area which am sure you will be able to reduce by exercising and eating less sweets.
and i wish i had your well shaped booty..


----------



## Violet Sky (Sep 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimberlane* 

 
_I just wanted to say that me and you have the exact same problem. First off, I am 20 years old. In highschool I was a size 5, I didn't think of myself as skinny, but i wanted thicker legs and bigger boobs. My senoir year I started gaining weight. By the time I started college i was a size 7. That kinda depressed me, but my favorite number is 7 and really my butt was bigger and I was filling out so I saw it as a blessing. One thing thing I suffer from is I am an emotional eater. When I am depressed I eat when I am happy i eat, whan I am bored I eat, etc. This year I hit 145 and said wow I've got problems my stomache is where my weight goes, and now I have muffin top and back fat. ewww
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




lol. But I didn't do anything, but to be fair to myself I was inbetween birth controls, stuff wasn't working I had a period for 2 months. ( a little too much info but none the less) kept switchin them now I am steady on seasonale which prolly has helped add to my weight as I am now 160 or more( my scale is cheap and off) My 21st birthday is November 28, 3 days before yours,Yay I get to party legally first
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But yeah I would defintly like to get back down to at least my regular weight then which was 130-135 being smaller would be great but I want to add muscle tone so that will keep the scale up even if I am technically smaller. The good thing about you though is you can see that you have some ab definition, i have none. I am pretty lazy when it comes to excercise always have been. But i will have to suck it up. You have to too, don't give up. Kinda  a personal question but are you worried about losing your boobs when you lose the weight? I kinda am, but i could stand to lose some cuppage( that's not a real word I am sure)  Anyways sorry so long, just thought it was cool to see someone in the same boat. Good luck to you._

 
i hope you obtain your goal..<3

some girls do loose their bust size after they exercise...and i am also scared.. =/
i currently i am 32 25 34
i wanna increase my boobs by two inches ... any tips?


----------



## kimberlane (Sep 26, 2008)

Hey no advice for getting more boobage. Mine just kinda keep growing. But good news. I have been doing cardioonly about 10 mins a day, but a start none the less, and 7 minute abs (thanks youtube), and some curls for my arms. So I hope to continue doing that, and lose some weight by november.God willing! But I think I just moved up another cup size DDD god they are too big. You always think you want bigger at least most girls do, but I just wanted a C cup and look where I am now. I would totally give some to you if I could. Goodluck.


----------



## Violet Sky (Sep 26, 2008)

good to hear about your progress. and DDD sounds fantastic. whats your diet? maybe something your eating making em grow!! =p


----------



## kimberlane (Sep 27, 2008)

my diet is pretty much everything I shouldn't be eating. We moved at the begining of this month and have yet to get a stove. So it's pretty much fast food or freezer foods and lots of soda. Most people say you can lose weight from quitting soda, but not me I did it for about 3 months and lost nothin. I really don't drink alot, but that's all I drink. Anyways I imagine if you were an DDD you wouldn't want it. In fact in actuality I don't think I have ever met someone happy with their size unless they bought them. People with big boobs want smaller and vice versa. I we are doomed to get what we get unless we pay to change it.lol


----------



## aleksis210 (Sep 28, 2008)

You have such a nice body!!...I'd suggest _maybe_ losing five pounds...lol...everything goes to the perfect places (your butt and boobs!)


----------



## islandblossom (Nov 3, 2008)

How are things going for you? Are you still keeping up with your goals?


----------



## barbie.doll (Nov 16, 2009)

Props for putting up before pictures! Love it! I wish I would... lol.

Good luck, you can definitely do it. You don't have much to lose imo. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think once you start eating healthy and working out, it might come off pretty quickly. Keep us all updated!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Nov 17, 2009)

You might lose some of your boobs because they're just fat pretty much but when you lose weight off the rest of your body they'll look the same in comparison. You can't help where fat comes off though.


----------



## mz hanan (Jan 22, 2010)

heeyy!!

guess what i'm 20 yrs old, 5'7 and 156 ibs!

but your figure is so much better than mine! unlike you i've lost weight so i've got some flab i need to get rid of pretty soon. hopefully i'll be joining the gym really soon.

i have the worst love handles on my back errrr! good luck hun.


----------

